# Planer Push Block for Short Lengths



## OPJ (6 Aug 2008)

This is a push block I have come up with for planing short lengths of timber on a surfacer/jointer. Yes, I'm sure there are those of you who'd prefer to clamp it on the bench but, well, some of us are bench joiners - and we like to keep our fingers too! :wink: 







Some of the ideas for this came from an article in The Woodworker a few months back - laminating a copy of a plane handle and angling it forwards; the use of brass screws and softwood (less damage to planer knives). I was intending to turn a 'proper' knob at some point but I've found this dowelled substitute works well and allows me to wrap my fingers around. Note the guard at the front... And the stop at the back to give it it some force over the cutter block.

I still wouldn't use this on anything less than 300mm though. Generally, that's the shortest length you can feed through a thicknesser anyway and I sometimes find it quite awkward surfacing stuff less than 18", hence why I've made this. Edging isn't so bad.  

Thanks for looking. :wink:


----------

